# My review of Cowon A3 60 GB



## ajayritik (May 27, 2008)

Recently I bought Cowon A3 60 GB from US through a friend coming over from there. Initially I was planning to buy iPod Touch but later settled for Cowon A3 after reading about it in the forums here. A special thanks to desiibond. It was he who suggested me to go for Cowon A3. I'm glad I have chosen this instead of the other players around.

Firstly, I would like to tell all of you that I'm not a big geek especially with regards to music etc. And I'm not a pro in writing reviews. So I apologize if my review doesn't fit into a regular review.


Audio: I have listened to couple of MP3 songs with bit rate of 320 Kbps and the experience was too good. The sound efffect was very nice. I felt like listening more and more songs 

Pros:Video: I copied couple of Video songs and played it and the result was awesome. There was so much clarity with respect to the video as well as the sound quality.

I have not yet checked about the other features like Video Recording, reading documents and viewing photos etc. It's just been a day since I have it with me.

Cons:One downside is that this doesn't play HD as was given in the features. The clip is stopping and playing. Maybe they can have the joystick replaced with a touch screen in the future.

Do let me know if I have to mention more about the features and if there is something specific that I should include. I'm new to these PMP's stuff so if I missed out on something let me know!


----------



## girish.g (May 27, 2008)

post some pics


----------

